# New Arrival From Slovakia



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Woken by the DHL Lady at 2PM, well I am working nights









Anyway it has arrived from our man in Slovakia, after spending two weeks in the European postal system 









*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 23 Jewels.*


















Excellent watch, I`m well chuffed









Thanks Pavel, I hope you are as pleased with the RLT-14 when you recieve it from Roy after he has modified it to your requirements


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice..

How much?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Mac, those Poljots are great looking watches







Is you're one with a display back


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's one of favourite Poljots Mac







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Guy`s











9speed said:


> Nice..
> 
> How much?
> 
> ...


It was exchanged for this which I hardly wore....

*RLT-14 Special #01/12, Mido Chronometer Movement,(ETA 2836-2)*












PhilM said:


> Hi Mac, those Poljots are great looking watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does have the display back











raketakat said:


> That's one of favourite Poljots Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is rather nice


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I have one but without the display back. If I remember correctly it was my first purchase from Roy.

Tom


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I'm glad it finally arrived and MAC like it! I can't wait when my new "slightly" modified RLT14 arrive from Roy







That will be super..you will see! I will post some photos when it arrives


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Mac

We both seem to be going for it lately.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Nice Mac
> 
> We both seem to be going for it lately.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul









I really must slow down the wallet is becoming somewhat bare









BTW hopefully my latest wil arrive tomorrow......










Won last week for Â£6.99 inc postage from Ebay









Pavel, thanks again and I look forward to seeing the photo`s of the RLT-14 Special


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice - I've got one similar Newmark runs but then stops , cracked crystal and missing subseconds hand..... yours for postage if you want










ladie-boy size though...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

